# New Sandisk Extreme Pro CF cards



## RGF (Sep 17, 2013)

Saw the B&H newsletter/advertisement and looked at the Sandisk Extreme Pro cards on their web site. Cards seem to faster though still UDMA 7 - 150/160 read/write.

Are tese new?


----------



## curtisnull (Sep 17, 2013)

Yes. They were just introduced in the past week.


----------



## RGF (Sep 17, 2013)

Is there any real world data? Will they increase effective buffer in a 1Dx? or download any faster?


----------



## ForumMuppet (Sep 17, 2013)

I will know tomorrow.


----------



## maxpayne (Sep 18, 2013)

How about this?
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/sandisk-fastest-memory-card-cfast-2.0,24267.html

Read 450MB/s, Write 350MB/s 
Perfect match for 5D3 Magic Lantern raw video combo?


----------



## Ripley (Sep 20, 2013)

I wonder if these would significantly extend the burst time on my 5Diii. I'm shooting with a Sandisk extreme CF now...


----------



## RGF (Sep 20, 2013)

ForumMuppet said:


> I will know tomorrow.



Have you tested them?>


----------



## Ripley (Sep 20, 2013)

RGF said:


> ForumMuppet said:
> 
> 
> > I will know tomorrow.
> ...



He's too busy blasting off thousands of concurrent photos to comment...


----------



## wsgroves (Sep 20, 2013)

Love to get one of these for my 5d3. I have a few Sandisk USB3 thumb drives that have the SSD controller in them and they rock.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 20, 2013)

the card I'm using has a 45 mb/s write speed... I don't use burst that often, but when I do I hate when it chokes up on me...


----------



## RGF (Sep 24, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> the card I'm using has a 45 mb/s write speed... I don't use burst that often, but when I do I hate when it chokes up on me...



Is that the new extreme pro coast 2.0 card? Or the older model.


----------



## ForumMuppet (Sep 24, 2013)

I have both cards. I'll be shooting at an Indy Car test day tomorrow. I can test the burst between the new and old Extreme Pro cards tomorrow.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 24, 2013)

RGF said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > the card I'm using has a 45 mb/s write speed... I don't use burst that often, but when I do I hate when it chokes up on me...
> ...



It isn't even Sandisk. It is the Lexar Professional 800x UDMA 7. So... that tells you how often I take the card out of my camera.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 24, 2013)

RGF said:


> Saw the B&H newsletter/advertisement and looked at the Sandisk Extreme Pro cards on their web site. Cards seem to faster though still UDMA 7 - 150/160 read/write.
> 
> Are tese new?


 
Yes, expect the price to be high, very high for a few months. The old card has been around for 2 years, and the price has dropped so much that profit is low.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Sep 24, 2013)

maxpayne said:


> How about this?
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/sandisk-fastest-memory-card-cfast-2.0,24267.html
> 
> Read 450MB/s, Write 350MB/s
> Perfect match for 5D3 Magic Lantern raw video combo?



Won't work in the 5d3, these are CFast 2.0, which is based off of the SATA spec, rather than the existing CF cards which are based off of the older IDE spec, although obviously have been upgraded quite a bit with UDMA7.

The UDMA7 spec has a maximum transfer of 167 MB/sec (theoretical). So, if these new Sandisk cards can maintain the 150 MB/sec sustained write speeds, that's pretty close to maxing out the spec and we'll need to move to CFast or XQD to faster maximum interface speeds.


----------



## ForumMuppet (Sep 24, 2013)

Shooting with:

Canon 1DX
Canon 300 f/2.8 IS II
@ 2.8, 1/1600 ISO 100

Old card hit the buffer at 42 frames while the new 160mb version filled the buffer at 51 frames. I did not clock the time between buffer full and bursting again, but the newer card seemed to free up for a second burst much faster. So fast in that when I was panning for Indy Cars on track the camera was still firing away when the car was long gone. So my test consisted of a car just getting further and further away to see when it stopped shooting. LoL overall, there is a noticeable difference in the older Extreme Pro and the new ones.


----------



## RGF (Sep 25, 2013)

ForumMuppet said:


> Shooting with:
> 
> Canon 1DX
> Canon 300 f/2.8 IS II
> ...



Great information. Very helpful


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 25, 2013)

RGF said:


> ForumMuppet said:
> 
> 
> > Shooting with:
> ...



agreed. anyone want to volunteer to do the same with the 5d mkiii? maybe starting with the 45mb/s card, then the 90, all the way to to the 150?


----------



## RGF (Sep 25, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > ForumMuppet said:
> ...



I have tested both the Sandisk Extreme and Extreme Pro (both 32GB - Pro are probably UDMA 6, not 7) and I don't see a difference. Have not measure the number of images I can get before buffering out, just going from judgement.


----------

